

Ask HN: Applications for IBM's Watson? - stcredzero

Example: Wikipedia.<p>I can imagine Watson being used to accelerate the curation of content.  For an assertion that [needs citation] a system like Watson can present possible supporting evidence, ranked by confidence scores.<p>Can you think of others?
======
zipdog
Watson's strength seems to emerge from using multiple contextual clue to find
related information (from a large database of known info). So it might be
really good at targeted advertising.

